# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  [Environnement - Recyclage] Vos avis sur la "Consigne"

## flo_flo

Bonjour  tous et  toutes,

Je suis avec engouement la mise en place du super-ministre de l'Ecologie et du Dveloppement durable, avec l'arrive de JL Borloo  sa tte.

Travaillant actuellement en Allemagne, il existe dans ce pays un systme appel *"Pfand"*, c'est--dire un *systme de consigne*,  savoir sur les bouteilles en verre et en plastique.

Le principe est simple, je vous donne un exemple.

En supermarch, j'achte une bouteille de <remplacer par votre boisson prfre>. Je paie le prix "normal" de la bouteille + une taxe de 0,25 (le fameux Pfand, valeur dpendant de la bouteille). Sur mon ticket de caisse apparait le Prix + le Pfand.

Ensuite, une fois la bouteille vide, il est possible de la rapporter dans une machine (ou chez un revendeur de boisson ici en Allemagne, des Trinkhalle - Buvettes) pour rcuprer la valeur du Pfand. Ma bouteille est ensuite traite pour contribuer  la rcupration (enfin c'est dans un but "sain").

Au final, en faisant un geste pour l'environnement, je rcupre mes 0,25 que j'ai pays en achetant la bouteille.
Si je suis un vilain qui jette ma bouteille parterre, je fais plein d'heureux et je perds mon argent. En effet, on voit des scnes ici assez tonnantes de gens qui rcuprent les bouteilles vides dans la rue, dans les manifestations, dans les ftes pour les ramener et obtenir ainsi le fameux Pfand.

En tous cas, le Pfand est trs rpandu ici, et j'avoue moi-mme m'tre pris au jeu alors que je suis plutt "feignant" pour ce qui est du Tri collectif ( la fin du mois, ca fait du bien quand on fait le calcul de rcuprer qqs euros !! les stagiaires me comprendront)

*Si le gouvernement dcidait de mettre en place cette mesure, qu'en penseriez-vous ?*

Merci d'avance pour vos ides, vos opinions, vos tmoignages.

PS : je ne travaille pas pour le gouvernement hein  ::mrgreen::   enfin dire ca dans un "PS", c'est normal  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

a s'appelle consigne en France, c'est simplement moins rpandu...
L-bas mme les gobelets des distributeurs sont consigns, ce que je trouve vraiment bien !

----------


## dirty_boy

en gros c'est le retour du systme des annes 60.

franchement je suis totalement pour. je pense que c'est un vrai systme incitatif qui fonctionnera quoi qu'il arrive.

----------


## r0d

Ca existe galement en Belgique, je suis pour  200% !

----------


## souviron34

a existe galement au Canada.

Mais il y a aussi les bennes  verre, en France...

----------


## souviron34

> en gros c'est le retour du systme des annes 60.
> 
> franchement je suis totalement pour. je pense que c'est un vrai systme incitatif qui fonctionnera quoi qu'il arrive.


d'ailleurs cela fait longtemps que je dis qu'il faudrait revenir aux bouteilles en verre pour le lait et les soupes, plutt que les "briques", trs trs difficiles  recycler (carton+alu+plastique)...

----------


## Xtof68

> d'ailleurs cela fait longtemps que je dis qu'il faudrait revenir aux bouteilles en verre pour le lait et les soupes, plutt que les "briques", trs trs difficiles  recycler (carton+alu+plastique)...


+1 : une bouteille en verre, on la passe  l'autoclave, et elle est _clean_, prte  tre remploye. La Tetrabrik, usage unique, dure  recycler, et composite en plus...

ouala

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

sauf que la consigne (moi je me rapelle l'utiliser dans ma jeunesse en autriche)  chaque fois, fallait que le magasin ait une partie dedie  cela, avec un employ qui checkait la bouteille (elles etaient pas toutes consignes et pas toutes la meme valeur). bref si vous voulez, ca faisait un emploi, mais quand il fallait prendre la voiture pour aller au supermarch qui avait une consigne (car celui en bas de chez moi n'en avait pas) et bah ca saoule un peu :/

----------


## flo_flo

> bref si vous voulez, ca faisait un emploi, mais quand il fallait prendre la voiture pour aller au supermarch qui avait une consigne (car celui en bas de chez moi n'en avait pas) et bah ca saoule un peu :/


Tiens j'y avais pas pens, mais a crerait des emplois  ::): 

En effet le plus chiant pour le consommateur, c'est certainement de se dplacer pour ramener les bouteilles  ::P:  

Je sais que a a exist ou que a existe un peu en France, mais ici c'est vraiment dmocratis  100%. C'est marrant, ils ont des Trinkhalle (buvette) dans tous les quartiers aussi ^^

----------


## Erwy

> en gros c'est le retour du systme des annes 60.


Dis t'es gentils je suis pas si vieux et j'ai connu les bouteilles consignes  ::aie::  

(mme si a ne rajeunis pas....  ::aie::  )

----------


## kromartien

N'empche que c'est une bonne ide mais elle ne permet pas le dsintrt et/ou la paresse.

C'est vrai. Les goblets de caf, il faut systmatiquement qu'ils finissent  l'incinrateur, c'est un peu du gaspillage. Le verre tout a, etc... De toute faon un moment il faut faire le mnage dans l'appart, la plante terre c'est pareil sauf qu'on est en mme temps dans le bac  ordure. Le recyclage systmatique passe ncessairement par un tri slectif, enfin ceux qui parlent de cot du retraitement, c'est surtout que les personnels employs dans les dchetteries et centres de tri sont chres  payer. Et c'est pas un boulot marrant. Pourtant le recyclage fait appel  normment de science physique et de chimie. Il est essentiel d'intgrer les cots de retraitement des matire premires lorsqu'on conoit un produit, c'est d'autant plus facile pour le concepteur puisqu'il sait ce qu'il fabrique. 

Le tri slectif est une ncessit pour parvenir  une viabilit cologique de la socit industrielle, et plus il sera fait par tout un chacun moins d'impts distincts relatis  ce probles seront pays.

En gros, c'est normal que chacun emploie les moyens qui luis sont _propres_ pour permettre que la plante terre cesse de n'tre qu'un rceptacle  dchets.

Je pense donc que la consigne est une bonne ide, mais il faut de plus enseigner les processus  industriels de retraitement et de production pour les matriaux courants dans les coles en lien avec les concepts scientifiques correspondants pour avoir des personnes responsabls, conscientes des consquences de l'utilisation de tel ou tel matriau, a me parat important aussi.




> a existe galement au Canada.
> 
> Mais il y a aussi les bennes  verre, en France...


Oui a fait cling, j'adore le bruit du verre bris. Mais en France le tri slectif existe aussi pour le carton et les matires plastique sans faire appel au pfang (c'est vrai que c'est bien sympa le pfang) donc plus en faisant appel  la responsabilit individuelle du consommateur (et c'est pas un truc gagn d'avance)

----------


## petitberru

Bah il suffirait de creer des caisses dans les supermarch juste pour les consignes , un code barre sur les bouteilles, une carte a puce spcifique pour les consignes ( ou alors crdit sur la carte de fidlit comme le font certaines grandes enseignes) et puis voila , on cr des emplois , on respecte l'environnement ^^.

----------


## Mamilie

Je fais mes courses en Allemagne depuis plusieurs annes et je fais des conomies assez importantes sur les boissons grce  la consigne (parfois 50% su certaines boissons marrons  bulles). C'est pas vraiment contraignant, il suffit de stocker les bouteilles vides dans les sacs pour les courses. Beaucoup de magasins ont maintenant des reprises de vide automatiss comme chez nous. La machine reconnat les bouteilles grce  leur forme et dlivre un ticket  donner au passage en caisse. C'est rapide, conomique et en plus a aide  rduire les poubelles. Rien  redire. Je suis  200% pour!

----------


## loka

Totalement pour !

----------


## haltabush

Pour,  certaines conditions...
Ca ne doit pas nous empcher d'utiliser les bennes  verre si on en a envie (c'est gnralement plus prs que le supermarch) ou alors si le produit n'est pas consign
Les consignes non rcupres ne doivent pas aller entirement au constructeur, une bonne partie doit aller au recyclage d'autres produits (ou,  la limite,  de la communication ^^)
Enfin, quitte  choisir, je prfrerais mettre mon verre directement dans ma poubelle a verre, mais bon je ne crois pas que des municipalits ont dj mis a en place  ::(:

----------


## Arnaud F.

Personnellement je suis totalement pour, et je sais que quand j'tais petit (et moins petit  ::mouarf:: ), on ramenait encore certaines bouteilles  la consigne  ::): 

Totalement pour dans le sens ou c'est bien colo par rapport  la Tetrabrik comme signaler plus haut. Je me demande mme pourquoi ils ont enlev ce systme ( ::(: ) ou du moins, qu'ils ne le dmocratisent pas plus en France (comme en Allemagne par exemple  ::): , eux y a pas  dire, ce sont de _vrais colos_).

Quand je dis de vrais colos, ce sont quand mme eux qui ont le plus de pompes  biocarburant, qui font pousser de l'herbe sur les toits des maisons (et oui!), qui sont pour le solaire et toua toua, pourquoi pas en France !?

Au passage, faudrait que les USA face un peu des efforts, car qd je vois qu'on blme certains pays parce qu'ils polluent trop alors qu'ils ont dj des mesures plus ou moins drastiques et qu' ct y des pays qui jouent pas le jeux, c'est coeurant  ::(: 

Pour l'histoire de la Tetrabrik, disons que s'ils ne mettent plus le lait dans les bouteilles mais dans ces emballages, c'est bien de notre faute et de notre notion "d'hygine" qui veut a. Le verre c'est pas bien, a casse, c'est crade etc. Une petite brique en plastique qui pollue ou il reste toujours des fonds, c'est tellement mieux !

Bref, +1024 pour ce systme!  ::king::

----------


## Mamilie

> (comme en Allemagne par exemple , eux y a pas  dire, ce sont de _vrais colos_).
> 
> Quand je dis de vrais colos, ce sont quand mme eux qui ont le plus de pompes  biocarburant, qui font pousser de l'herbe sur les toits des maisons (et oui!), qui sont pour le solaire et toua toua, pourquoi pas en France !?


EDIT: Dsole a va tre long mais j'aime l'cologie... 

Hola doucement! Ils ne sont pas plus colos que nous, c'est juste qu'ils ont toujours eu un peu d'avance sur nous en matire d'cologie, conomie d'nergie etc... Mais l'allemagne pollue tout autant que la France et les Allemands eux-mme ne sont pas tous des colos purs et durs. C'est assez courant de les voir passer la frontire avec des sacs poubelles pleins et non tris pour les jeter sur les bords des routes alsaciennes. Chez eux on paye les poubelles au poids et pour certains allemands la radinerie est plus forte que l'cologie! Y'a pas de petites conomies!

De plus on dveloppe beaucoup de procds cologiques en France. Je vais construire une maison et plusieurs des architectes que j'ai rencontr m'ont montr des exemples avec citerne  rcupration des eaux de pluies pour le jardin et les toilettes, briques solaires et gothermie (dont un spcialiste de la maison  - de 100000). Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dire que c'est beaucoup plus rare chez nous.

Le collge o j'allais (quand j'tais petite aussi) avais d'ailleurs de l'herbe sur le toit. Il a t construit dans les annes 80.

Enfin pour ce qui est du recyclage des dchets. Le problme est que la France a t une des premire  implanter des usines de traitement des eaux uses avec enfouissement des boues et des incinrateurs pour les dchets. Et oui,  l'poque, c'tait la modernit, on pensait que rejeter les eaux uses dans les cours d'eau faisait plus de mal que d'enfouir les boues et que brler les dchets polluaient beaucoup moins que les dcharges. Aujourd'hui on en connat un peu plus sur la question mais la France fait des progrs, c'est une question de temps.

En ce qui concerne les biocarburants, ils ne sont pas moins polluants que les autres en rejet brut mais la thorie consiste  dire que les cultures puisent du carbone de l'atmosphre au fil de leur croissance, et que, par consquent, la quantit de carbone nette (rejete-puise) dans environnement est globalement faible. C'est merveilleux mais il faudrait normment dvelopper les cultures et la quantit de terres agricoles disponible n'est pas suffisante pour tout le monde et dforester au profit des cultures ne joue pas en faveur de l'environnement. Cependant, les biocarburants pourraient permettre de diversifier les sources d'nergie mondiales mais pas vraiment en France  moins d'importer encore et toujours. Le challenge pour les constructeurs europens seraient plutt dans le dveloppement de moteurs hybrides avec une baisse de plus de 70% de la consommation de carburant, ce qui implique une miniaturisation des batteries (taille mais surtout poids) et en mme temps une baisse significative des cots de production afin de permettre l'accs au grand public.

En ce qui concerne l'habitat, la baisse des cots de ces systmes d'conomie et de production d'nergie est en bonne marche mais elle reste assez faible, l'offre grandissant moins vite que la demande, c'est ce qui motive le gouvernement  proposer des rcuprations d'investissement sur les impts. Si les Franais polluent moins, la France pollue moins, et si la France pollue moins, c'est bon pour baisser les taxes mondiales sur l'environnement.

A suivre mais je suis moins catgorique, je crois qu'on est sur la bonne voie mme si souvent la premire motivation des franais  tre colos c'est l'conomies de billets de banque.  :;):  

Mais c'est vrai aussi pour les allemands, on leur paye presque la pelouse sur le toit, les biocarburants sont vraiment moins chers, les poubelles sont payes au poids et quand on ramne ses bouteilles en plastique on reoit la consigne en retour  :;):

----------


## kromartien

Pour moi la consigne, en fait c'est un artifice.

Je crois que la raison d'tre du recyclage, c'est justement l'conomie d'une ressource prcieuse. Le vice est introduit lorsque exploiter les ressources "brutes" revient moins cher que de rintroduire dans le circuit les dchets produits par les humains.

On introduit alors la consigne, pour justifier auprs du consommateur son acte qui possde effectivement un certain potentiel conomique, mais qu'il ne peut percevoir,  la fois parce qu'il n'en est pas le bnficiaire et galement parce que  son chelle cela n'a pas vraiment d'incidence de trier ses dchts.

Mais fondamentalement, le recyclage est et a toujours t un moyen de raliser des conomies, que ce soit des conomies d'nergie ou des conomies de matire premire.

Dans l'IUT o j'tais, quelqu'un avait fait un TPE sr le recyclage des canettes en alu ("_coca-cola_" , ce n'est qu'un exemple).

La rintroduction des canettes vides dans le circuit de production permet une rduction de 90% de l'utilisation d'nergie pour la fabrication de la prochaine canette. Et la matire premire est conomise.

Consquence : les producteurs de canettes aimeraient bien rcuprer toutes leurs canettes vides, dans la mesure o c'est moins cher que d'utiliser des matires premire 'brutes' et l'nergie ncessaire pour la fabrication.

Mais le cot de la rcupration tend  devenir rapidement assez important ds lors qu'il implique  nouveau du transport et la centralisation des ressources en canettes vides. 

Je pense qu'un gros effort peut effectivement tre fait par les gens qui mettent leurs canettes dans les containers ddis, ceci est rellement la plus grosse part du chemin vers le recyclage "_rentable_" conomiquement.

Ensuite, le reste ncessite des filires de recyclage qui soient viables conomiquement, et subventionnes par le gouvernement sinon (l'tat doit vraiment prendre part l dedans, c'est sa responsabilit) .

----------


## Resyek

Juste une petite remarque qui me vient. Je pense  au moins deux raisons pour lesquelles certains pays ont pu prfrer la brique carton  la bouteille en verre : 
le gain de place (quelqu'un a essay de pas mettre d'espace entre des objets circulaires ?)le poids (et donc conomies de transport).

----------


## Mamilie

> Juste une petite remarque qui me vient. Je pense  au moins deux raisons pour lesquelles certains pays ont pu prfrer la brique carton  la bouteille en verre : 
> le gain de place (quelqu'un a essay de pas mettre d'espace entre des objets circulaires ?)le poids (et donc conomies de transport).


D'o la pastque carre !! Non sans rire, on peut trs bien faire des bouteilles carres. Et la consigne ne concerne pas que le verre mais aussi et surtout les bouteilles plastiques.

----------


## kromartien

> Juste une petite remarque qui me vient. Je pense  au moins deux raisons pour lesquelles certains pays ont pu prfrer la brique carton  la bouteille en verre : 
> le gain de place (quelqu'un a essay de pas mettre d'espace entre des objets circulaires ?)le poids (et donc conomies de transport).


Plusieurs facteurs sont  considrer  la conception d'un emballage. Et je pense vraiment que la facilit de recyclage doit tre directement proportionnelle au nombre potentiel d'units fabriques, je pense que c'est juste du bon sens pour viter d'aller  la catastrophe.  :;):

----------


## bonhomme vert

Mon opinion.

Toute a augment au Qubec, mes pas la consigne, je suis personne qui est responsable de lenvironnement. 


Je dsire  donner mon opinion sur les cannettes de boissons gageuse et les bouteilles de bire. Je trouve que la consignation de ces produits nest pas assez coteuse. Il pourrait augmenter la consigne de la bouteilles de bire de 10 c  25 c et les cannettes de bire de 20 c  50 c et 5c  20 c pour les bouteilles et les cannettes  de boisson gazeuse 5 c  20 c. Cest pour quils respectent lenvironnement.

Jestime que le gouvernement du Qubec devrait prendre des mesures pour mieux protger lenvironnement, en augmentent ces produits, ils diminueraient la surconsommation dalcool, chez les jeunes, les prestataire de la scurit du revenu, les chmeur et aussi les personnes du troisime ges. Sur ce produit, je mettrais une 3imes taxes pour les personnes qui sont accidente de la route, comme les grands brls et les autres. On appellerait sa la taxe du pompier. Ceci permettrait  plusieurs personnes de bnficier dune indemnit face a son tat dtre mental et physique. 

Cette 3imes taxes pourrait aussi applique aux autres produits comme la nourriture pour animaux, les cigarettes, le tabac,  les cosmiques, les produits de beaut et tous ce qui nest pas utile pour la vie dun tre humain.


Une personne responsable de lenvironnement. Le souci des autres et d mieux vie. Qui va payer pour toute cette pollution. Cest les enfants de nos enfants.

Bonhomme vert

----------

